# X-Fusion Dämpfer



## fab1o (29. Mai 2005)

Habe mir ein Helius FR bestellt.

Geliefert wird der Rahmen glaub mit einem X-Fusion Dämpfer.
Habe keinen Schimmer über die Qualität und das Ansprechverhalten dieses Dämpfers!???

Muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich nur 67-70kg wiege. Einsatzbereich Bikepark, Enduro und Freeride Wettkämpfe. Gabel: Marz. Z1 FR1
lässt sich der X-Fusion Dämpfer gut für mich abstimmen???

würde evtl. ein Fox Vanilla od. DHX3.0 mehr Sinn machen???


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Mai 2005)

Bin beide Dämpfer noch nicht gefahren, habe aber gehört, das DNM arge Qualitätsprobleme hatte, somit wurde auf X-Fusion umgestellt!
Bin noch keinen neuen Fox oder X-Fusion gefahren, aber so große unterschiede dürften da eigentlich nicht sein, wobei der Fox sicherlich die bessere Performance bergab liefern sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C!T (29. Mai 2005)

Ich fahre seit ca. einem Monat einen X-Fusion Dämpfer in meinem Bass... bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen.
Der Dämpfer ist auf jedenfall zuverlässig, nur ist das Setup sehr begrenzt.
Die Zugstufen sind gerastert einstellbar und die Federhärte könnte man noch ändern, mehr Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten gibt es nicht.
Unterm Strich würde ich dem Dämpfer die Gesamtnote GUT geben.

Allerdings schau ich schon ab und zu mal nach günstigen Angeboten für einen Fox DHX 5.0 ... bei dem sind die Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten nahezu unbegrenzt.


----------



## fab1o (29. Mai 2005)

@C!T
wie schwer bist du???
man hört ja oft dass Dämpfer oft zu hart oder zu weich sind und dann Teile ersetzt werden müssen.


----------



## fab1o (31. Mai 2005)

habe mich getäuscht! bekomme den Rahmen doch mit einem Fox DHX 3.0 Dämpfer.


----------



## C!T (31. Mai 2005)

Also ich wieg 70 kg.
Und auf der Feder steht 550 x ?? 66 oder 88  bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
Wobei die erste Zahl (550) wohl die Funktion der Federkonstante/Richtgröße übernimmt so denk ich mir das, kann auch falsch sein *g*  .

Jedenfalls wäre für das Bass bei meinem Gewicht eine weichere Feder besser. Aber beim Helius ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis durch den 4-Gelenkhinterbau wieder anders... also keine Panik.

mfg
eric


----------



## Falco Mille (31. Mai 2005)

Die Bemaßung von Dämpferfedern zeigt als ersten Faktor das Gewicht in Pound (Maßeinheit: lbs, 1 lbs = 453,59 g) an, das erforderlich ist, die Feder ein Zoll (engl. Inch, Maßeinheit: in, 1 in = 25,4 mm) zu komprimieren. Der zweite Faktor zeigt den Weg (oder Hub) in Zoll (inch) an, um den die Feder komprimiert werden kann, bevor ihre Windungen aufeinanderstoßen, d.h. die Feder auf Block geht. 

Eine Federbezeichnung 600 x 2,3 z.B. bedeutet , dass ein Gewicht von 272 kg, was einer Kraft von 2,67 Kn (Kilonewton) entspricht, erforderlich ist, um die Feder um 25,4 mm zu komprimieren. Um die Feder um ihren nominalen Hub von 58,4 mm zu komprimieren, ist eine Kraft von 6,14 Kn erforderlich ist, also ein Gewicht von 625,9 kg. 

Hoffe, mich nicht verrechnet zu haben (Rundungsfehler zählen nicht)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## janos (31. Mai 2005)

600Kg  
bist dir sicher????????????
das wäre ja abartig, pervers, unglaublich, gigantomanisch viel
hält das einrahmen wirklich aus????


krasssssss


----------



## Gap______Jumper (31. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre ist bei einer 800er Feder für ein Inch Einfedertiefe ein Gewicht von ca. 80kg aufzubringen..

Oder war auf der in Pound angegeben? Weiß jetz nimmer genau, kann auch sein, das es 400kg waren, um 2,54cm einzufedern, als ich mich damals draufgestellt hab (mit 88kg) hat die sich vielleicht um 1-2mm bewegt..


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Juni 2005)

Die Jungs glauben mir nicht. Kann mir bitte mal ein Maschinenbaustudent oder Physik Leistungskursler den Rücken stärken?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Mjöllnir (1. Juni 2005)

Bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer sondern E-Technik Student , doch deine Rechnung stimmt so weit schon. Allerdings gibts doch unterschiedliche Angaben auf den Federn. Hab auch schon Federn gesehen die in Kg /cm angegeben waren. Aber das is hier ja net die Frage.


Gruß 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klomi (3. Juni 2005)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre ist bei einer 800er Feder für ein Inch Einfedertiefe ein Gewicht von ca. 80kg aufzubringen..
> 
> Oder war auf der in Pound angegeben? Weiß jetz nimmer genau, kann auch sein, das es 400kg waren, um 2,54cm einzufedern, als ich mich damals draufgestellt hab (mit 88kg) hat die sich vielleicht um 1-2mm bewegt..




Das kommt auf die Kinematik und das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus an. Pauschalisieren kann man das nicht. Darum gibt es auch verschiedene Werte für z.B. Bass und Helius.
Ausser: Du meinst die Feder im nicht eingebauten Zustand. Dann siehts anders aus. Genau kann ich dir das aus dem Stegreif aber nicht sagen. Und um Nachzusehen bzw. rechnen bin ich jetzt zu faul, denn bei diesem Wetter mach ich jetzt ne Runde.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Juni 2005)

Leute leute     ! 

DIe Dämpferkräfte setzen sich aus Beschleunigung (Erdbeschleunigung 9,81 m/ s^2)  und Masse (kg) zusammen. Das heißt, wenn ich ( z.B. 60 kg wiege + 10 kg bike) aus 1m Höhe springe muss die Feder  70 kg* 9,81 m/ s^2 *1m an Kraft wegstecken ! Das ergibt ausgerechnet 686,7 Newton. Jetzt spielt natürlich der Aufkommenswinkel und die kinetische Bewegungsenergie ( Geschwindigkeit ) auch noch eine Rolle ! Aber es sollte aber reichen um Falco zu unterstützen und dem Normalsterblichen zu zeigen, das die Kräfte schon enorm sind, die ein Rahmen und der Dämpfer aushalten müssen.Diese erscheine zunächst als sehr hoch liegen aber im normalen Rahmen . (Respekt an Nicolai ! Gute Konstruktionen was man bisher so las.)

Greetz hoffe das konnte helfen


----------

